# revdep-rebuild

## radek-s

Witam.

Co należy przebudować, aby usunąć błąd?

```
[ 91% ]  *   broken /usr/sbin/arpd (requires libdb-4.5.so)

[ 100% ]

!!! /usr/sbin/arpd not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/sbin/arpd -> (none)

```

----------

## SlashBeast

arpd, ale najwyrazniej nie jest to nic co instalowales z portage.

----------

## radek-s

tylko że arpd nigdy nie był i nie jest zainstalowany, a na dodatek jest zamaskowany...

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz go w /usr/sbin, musiales go z palca zainstalowac. Sam sie tam raczej nie pojawil. Jak juz mowilem, on NIE byl z portage instalowany.

----------

## radek-s

właśnie tu tkwi problem - sprawdzałem na kilku maszynach, co do których jestem pewny, że nic na nich nie instalowałem ręcznie - wszystko za pomocą emerge, a mimo to na nich jest plik /usr/sbin/arpd.

poza tym jak już coś ręcznie zainstaluje zawsze trafia (jeśli nie chce to zmieniam ścieżke) do /usr/local/xxx

----------

## SlashBeast

```
ragnarok ~ # qfile /usr/sbin/arpd 

sys-apps/iproute2 (/usr/sbin/arpd)
```

----------

## radek-s

to juz wszystko jasne, dzieki za pomoc:)

----------

